# 750-8202 und 2x 750-652 Probleme



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (27 April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

habe hier seit ca. einem halben Jahr einen PFC 750-8202 an dem über eine serielle Klemme 750-652 5xThanos Raumbediengeräte hängen.
Funktioniert auch alles bisher tadellos. Nun habe ich über eine zweite 750-652 eine Wetterstation angeschlossen(siehe Screen), allerdings gibt's hier massive Probleme.
Sobald ich die Wetterstation über den Baustein anspreche bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung wie im Screen Wago2.jpg zusehen und der PFC geht auf Stop. Betreibe ich 
die Klemme mit der Wetterstation an einem 750-880 läuft alles prima. Habe schon sämtliche Baudraten versucht ohne Erfolg. Hat hie jemand ne Idee?

VG NSN


----------



## gravieren (27 April 2015)

Hast du diese mit COM2 und COM3 angesprochen  ?   (Beim 8202)

Hast du von dem 8202 die Libraries neu angehängt  ?
( Möglicherweise hast du das Programm auf einen 880 geschrieben und dann auf den 8202 "umkopiert" )
In diesem Fall werden die falschen LIBs an die 8202 gebunden  !


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (27 April 2015)

Am Fb habe ich wie im Screenshot com 3 eingegeben. Com 2 bleibt ja bei der ersten klemme gleich. Habe das mit der 750-880 erst später ausprobiert, also nix umgeschrieben. Meinst du es liegt an der Lib für die Wetterstation?


----------



## gravieren (27 April 2015)

Hol dir doch mal die neueste von der Wago-Homepage  !

Frage: 
Kannst du mal alle Outputs von dem FB weg lassen ?

Schreiben unterschiedliche Tasks auf eine identische Variable  (Globale Variable)  ?


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (28 April 2015)

Guten Morgen,

es sieht so aus als gäbe es keine aktuellere MeteorologicalStation.lib auf der Wago Seite.
Das mit den Tasks kann ich auch ausschließen, da ich es nur mit einem probiert habe und meinen Wetterbaustein
aus dem Programm aufgerufen habe. das mit den Outputs kann ich heute Nachmittag probieren.

NSN


----------



## .:WAGOsupport:. (28 April 2015)

Hallo NSN,

aus der Historie heraus wurde die Bibliothek „MeteorologicalStation.lib“, für die Serie Feldbuskontroller 750-8xx entwickelt.
Aus diesem Grund kommt es zu dieser Statusmeldung während der Inbetriebnahme.
Eine entsprechende Kommunikation der Wetterstation ist dennoch mit Produkten der Serie PFC 200 möglich.
Da unsere PFC200 Produkte zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt auf dem Markt erschienen sind, wurde aus Performanz-Gründen, eine entsprechende Bibliothek angepasst, welche die Kommunikation (Elsner Wetterstation P03_3_RS485 <> PFC 200) möglich macht.
Ich bitte dich daher, dich telefonisch oder schriftlich an den WAGO Support Automation zu wenden.


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (28 April 2015)

Super und vielen Dank. Mit der Lib läuft es nun prima.

VG
NSN


----------



## iluby (23 Oktober 2018)

Hallo,
leider ist das Thema schon etwas älter, aber vielleicht kann mir jemand von euch weiterhelfen. 

Hat es jemand geschafft die Daten aus der Elsner Wetterstation P03/3-RS485 über E!Cockpit auszulesen. Der Link mit der 750-652 funktioniert bei mir mit Codesys 2.3 grundsätzlich. 
Mit einer ModBus Station soll es ja anscheinend mit dem WagoSolElsner Lib ohne Problem Funktionieren. 
Laut Wago  ist eine Anbindung mit der RS485 Variante anscheinend nicht Möglich?


----------



## Tobsucht (31 Oktober 2018)

Hallo Iluby,

die P03/3-RS485 sendet jede Sekunde einen Datensatz. Es gibt zwar keine Bibliothek aber deshalb ist die Verwendung nicht gleich unmöglich.
Mit dem Baustein FbSerialInterface_cpt aus der WagoAppCom kann der Datensatz empfangen werden. Das Auswerten muss dann jedoch ausprogrammiert werden.

Ich würde eher zur 750-653/003-000 tendieren als zur 750-652. Dadurch wird zwar die Taskzykluszeit wichtiger, jedoch gibt es weniger Probleme mit dem Buslevel.

Grüße

EDIT:

Vergessen:
Die Zugriffsverletzung resultiert daraus, dass der vom Modbus Master Konfigurator generierte Code in mehr als einem Task aufgerufen wird.


----------

